
Vote up if you would like news.Ycomb add a feature where users can save their favorite stories - mhidalgo

======
brett
I'm pretty happy for just using delicious for that. It's always nicer when
sites interact well with existing sites instead of bolting on a half assed
version of the same functionality. Not to say that Paul's in the business of
half assing things, but rather that it's slightly orthogonal to the main value
of news.yc and already exists (done well).

~~~
akkartik
Arguably search is an orthogonal constraint too, but crawlers inevitably are a
few days behind the curve.

Yesterday, for example, I spent an hour tracking down this comment. Eventually
I had to triangulate based on the users I remembered in the thread.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=13037>

The search engine at bigheadlabs seems to have stopped crawling as well..
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=4780>

Just another use case to think about. You can't sustain good conversation
without giving people the tools to read smart.

~~~
jasonyan
I noticed the indexer broke sometime last week, but I had been too busy to
debug the issue. I'll try to take a look at it sometime tonight.

~~~
akkartik
Thanks!

------
jward
The way to do this is to go to the feature request thread and put in your
point. People will vote it up there if they like it. This keeps the rest of YC
news clear of feature requests and focuses more on start up stuff.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=363>

~~~
rms
I think the features request thread is overwhelming at this point. There's
just too much there for new information to rise to the top.

------
akkartik
Or let me search through your stories. Why _is_ YC displaying only the tip of
the iceberg?

~~~
dawie
I want to Search too. I think its important. Even its just google coop.

~~~
bootload
time might be the constraint ~ <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=4780>

------
e1ven
This is a useful feature, but as I understand YC already supports it.

Assuming you only upvote the stories that you actually are interested in, you
should have an easy record of all of them by going to your user page.

------
inklesspen
Vote up if you would like people to stop misusing karma voting for polls.

~~~
jward
I read what you wrote and my finger was sweeping down to click your up arrow.
Then time slowed and the realization of what you're doing hit.

Why do you torture me like this? It's not humane.

~~~
inklesspen
All part of the service, Sir.

------
mattjaynes
If you use an aggregator that preserves the history of the feed, then you have
access to all the past articles. A bit of a hack though and it will be nice
when it's actually part of the site.

------
nickb
paul, could you add some words from the story's title to the title tag for the
page? So that when we bookmark, it's not always the same "YC Startup News"...

------
andreyf
Instead, why not let people see what they (or everyone else) has voted up? If
I'm looking for something I've saved, I probably voted it up...

------
AF
What is wrong with just voting up stories you like? Isn't that the entire
point of voting?

~~~
Sam_Odio
Because, when you want to actually use that "color-picking thingy" you saw
here 5 months ago, you have no idea how to find it.

------
tamberg
"Add to del.icio.us" link would do it for me.

~~~
ralph
Have a personal Bookmarklet to do that so every page isn't cluttered with such
links. Digg this, Reddit that, etc. Bah, humbug.

------
slabuda
I did not realize Yc was a democracy.

------
AF
Sorry...double post.

------
jey
<downvote/>

